
Dazzling NASA 4K moon video crackles with craters - hochmartinez
https://www.cnet.com/news/nasa-4k-moon-video-tour-lunar-surface-lro/#ftag=CAD590a51e
======
nmeofthestate
Direct link to video avoiding down (for me) website:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr5Pj6GQL2o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr5Pj6GQL2o)

------
chowyuncat
If you like this, I'd recommend following the JAXA YouTube channel. Beautiful
HD moon footage: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0GX-
nGSXMA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0GX-nGSXMA)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1KWtG66lEQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1KWtG66lEQ)

